# Pricing



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I need a general price .... large rectange parking lot, no poles, no nothing, no cars at night. Total sqaure footage is 155,000. What you guys charging?


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

*according to maryland contractor site....*

based on 155000 SF it will take 4 3/4 hours to plow 2-4 inch snow

not sure how accurate that is, but it sounds about right.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Swift I sent you a PM


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you are running Blizzard 810's you will be a lot less then 4 3/4 hours.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.mdsnowremoval.com/calculator.htm?submit=CALCULATE+A+NEW+PROJECT%3F

Try this

I think it will take you 31/2 to 41/2 hrs. depending on the layout of the lot.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks guys. (1) 810 power plow looking between 3-4 hrs at 2-4".


----------

